# Pike County,  DREAM BUCK HUNTING CLUB



## lilbassinlady (Jul 26, 2017)

Only two Memberships left! We are about 5 Miles east of Gay, Ga., Across The Flint River! We have 400 Acres, Big Shooting Houses, 10 Big Food Plots, and Camping Area! $900 Per Membership! Please Call, Ronnie  678-877-1771


----------



## mharris8200 (Jul 26, 2017)

How many members? Hogs? Subsystem or areas?


----------



## lilbassinlady (Aug 1, 2017)

Wanted to Thank Everybody For Responding So Quickly With Ronnie!!!  All Memberships Have been Filled! GOD Bless and Good Luck To all This Season!


----------

